# [SOLVED] anno1404



## pranee (Oct 15, 2011)

When starting up the game my mouse pointer disappears making it impossible to play the game


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: anno1404*

Sometimes these games have an option to not use the game pointer; in other words use your normal mouse pointer over their fancy "game" styled one. Make sure that this is set to use their pointer, in the game options, if this option exists.

Secondly, go to your control panel and in the search bar type _mouse_. Then click "mouse" in the results box. Go to the "Pointers" tab, and at the bottom, make sure that the box for "Allow themes to change mouse pointers" *IS* checked.

Some of these games actually change your Windows Theme, when they start, and then restore your previous theme when they close.

Let me know how goes it.... :wink:


----------



## pranee (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: anno1404*

Thank you for your reply. 

The game does not have a `change game pointer'. I have tried all combinations of checking and unchecking the "Allow themes to change mouse pointers" but still no joy:sigh: Also I have tried shutting down the internet connection to see if that would help but no such luck.
Trying to play the game with no visible pointer is impossible. Even after starting the game and on finding no pointer visible trying to shut down the game is also difficult as I have to move the mouse around until the exit game button changes colour!!:embarased


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: anno1404*

try this:
Go to Control Panel -> Appearance and Personalization -> Display
Check if the DPI is set to 100% (default) if not, choose 100%


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: anno1404*

In the mouse options there is another box that is usually checked by default. It is the "Hide Pointer when typing". The OS, may be seeing the game as text input and hiding the visible mouse. Try clearing out the check mark and see if the pointer is visible in the game.

Let us know...


----------



## mindfoglalt (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: anno1404*



Sven2157 said:


> In the mouse options there is another box that is usually checked by default. It is the "Hide Pointer when typing". The OS, may be seeing the game as text input and hiding the visible mouse. Try clearing out the check mark and see if the pointer is visible in the game.
> 
> Let us know...


problem solved. Thanks for advice.


----------

